# Is Gary Raymond still in Business?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Or better yet, is there a web site that shows all the different wheels he offers and the prices?

There used to be an 'Earthlink" page - a table of all his wheels, but that web page no longer exists.


And a more general question - Is there a fairly recent lsting of Large scale metal wheels somewhere on the net?



Thanks, Knut


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary's email is: glraymond-earthlink.net


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to use Raymond wheels exclusively. I have nothing against the wheels. They are excellent!
However, I got so tired of waiting months for the wheels to arrive, that I switched to Sierra Valley wheel sets. 1 week service! 

I don't know if Raymond is a one man shop in his garage, or what.
But if so he needs to hire help and start getting the product out!

Just a small rant.








jb


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary doesn't have any employees, but I think that at least some steps in their manufacturing happen someplace else. I could be wrong about that. I've been inside his house, but there is so much stuff there that it would be easy to overlook something. Wheels are only one of Gary's many, many interests.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Who's are the San-Val wheel sets?


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

Jay-Bee Wheels of HO fame also makes large scale wheels.. The profile looks very good.. E-mail him @ 
[email protected] .. You will have to ask for the large scale wheels.. 

BulletBob


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

His wheels are for sale on E bay there are several sets the guy lists over 15 i believe of 4axle sets buy it now for $11.95 for each set of 4 didn't remember if any shipping or ship for free on it, as it did not interest me. The Regal


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay-Bee makes FRR wheel sets with electrical pickups. These work great on the LGB cars with the small wheel sets, I even got them installed on the LGB toytrain tender. 
These are sleeve bearings, not ball bearings.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

The 1's that I got are the .890" in diameter for some oar cars.. He had some that were about 1.125" in diameter for larger cars.. I will have to check out the FRR wheels with electrical pickup.. 

BulletBob


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

gary makes great products-have used his wheels for years-hold up well, rolll better than anything short of ball bearings


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Anybody stock these G.R. wheels??


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 30 Dec 2012 01:06 PM 
Anybody stock these G.R. wheels?? I don't why you guys are having so much trouble contacting Gary. He is STILL in my Los Angeles Live Steamers Member Roster and its CURRENT.









http://www.audiomobiles.com/trains/pricelist.html
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
THIS IS HIS PRICELIST. I was just on it!







He lives in Thousand oaks, California. I have his street address. Not this difficult.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

this is his web. page with phone # www.trainwheels.com


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you for the links. When I got a new computer, I didn't have all my old links available. I don't hear much about these anymore. I'll need to talk to him as I have some Aristo modern roller brg trucks with spinning caps and plastic wheels that need metal wheels. I'm thinking of using them under custom made 89' flat cars. What size would that be in real life 33" or smaller? 29"?28"


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I am interesting in buying some wheelsets, 
but apparently both Gary Raymond and Jaybee havent yet figured out how to put photos on the internet.. 
Im not going to buy them if I cant see what they look like. 

well, considering its 1995 and the internet is brand-new, I guess I should cut them some slack..









Scot


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i thank i read marty was using 33 under some large flats


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a lot of his wheels and like them. He does have another job, so sometimes is slow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot they look good... I've met him in person several times at shows, great guy, really smart, and very understanding of how wheels and rails work together. 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Greg: Gary Raymond is super helpful and knowledgeable especially fine scale. I would not hesitate buying his wheels. 

Happy New Year! 

Alan


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

He's still in business and these guys are right, he's very helpful. 

About San Val wheels, they are still available from Al Kramer, the former owner of San Val. He sells them online under the name of EZ Roll, I believe. His email address is


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Enginear, 
What sideframes are you going to use? That might make a difference in the wheel you choose. When I need to buy wheels to replace plastic I use Gary Raymond A34RL, now $5.95 per axle. They have a nice profile and track really well. If its for the Aristo barber (rollerbearing) truck, I would just stick with the Aristo 29111D at $22.80 for four. I'm not sure Gary Raymond makes a wheel without the axle flange that will fit the Aristo rollerbearing truck without modification to the sideframe or the axle. As a side note, years ago I purchased a whole bunch of used Raymond wheels in the A34 series at a train show for $1.00 per axle. I also had at the time some Aristo barber trucks with plastic wheels that needed conversion. In this case I pulled the wheels off the axles and had a machinist friend turn down the flanges on the axles. They then were a good fit for the Aristo sideframes.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Paul 
? where do you find the 29111D 
thanks dick


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a find at a buck! Good advice on turning those. I had hoped that GR would have done that to a model for sale. I could just get the Aristo, I think they will be too large for under the flat car? I was hoping for something 33 or even 28". Aren't the Aristo's 36"??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick the 29111D is an Aristo part number, any Aristo dealer or Aristo themselves. 

Of course they are periodically out of them for a year at a time... 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Wholesale Trains lists 29111D's as available at $22.80 as does the Aristo store,same price. If they actually are available or in stock is another thing.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

so what's wrong with the USA 33'' wheels from the well cars? 

Dirk


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I already have four sets of Aristo trucks with spinners that I thought I'd use first. Maybe I'll save them for another project.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks Paul i tryed aristo out of stock and some other dealers still no good did not try wholesale trains 
thanks 
dick


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I may have to end up with NWSL wheels. They have taken care of me before with my O scale cars. They pretty much do them as ordered it seemed for large orders. Last time I ordered 100 axles to get the discount. I don't know if they do that for G scale. Even if they do, it seems all these car's trucks are different. Probably still not as bad as O scale over the years. I don't even see a listing for the Aristo w/ spinners. They do them for O scale Lionel and Atlas. May have to wait for Aristo........................or order the USAs,.... or turn down some sanvals or GRs????


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

As to the Aristo Barber truck and using Aristo metal wheels, the more readily available Aristo ART-29111B wheels can be adapted to use in place of the ART-29111D wheels. The issue to deal with concerns the projecting hub on the suffix "B" wheels. (If you just try to install the "B" wheels in the Barber truck, they won't rotate freely.)

However, there is a method that Aristo Forum member, Ron Wenger, suggested a long time ago that I used and later documented in a vignette*. 










That method is to countersink (bevel) the flange side of the brass bushing inserts that goes into the side frames. So doing provides just enough extra distance to accept the ART-29111B projecting wheel hub area so they will freely turn when installed. I've done countless wheel installations this way for the Aristo Barber trucks










* See article, *Aristo-Craft Metal Wheel "train accessory" kits and wheel issues*
When there, be sure to SCROLL DOWN TO "Adapting the Barber Truck to Accept ART-29111B metal wheels"

-Ted


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Ted. Looks like I may have to do that. I probably would use a different tool (tapered reamer) to get smoother results?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You just want to add clearance for the hub on the wheelset... a tapered reamer would be too skinny and you would be working the inside of the hole, the bearing surface, which is not the problem. 

Tapered reamer:


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

My reamer I've had for years. It is not the one pictured Greg. If you can, picture one much more angled to provide the type bevel that is already on most surfaces.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

We should all take some time to show you things....


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I imagine that there actually maybe more built with different angles than you've seen.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, more often called a countersink or deburring tool.... it might still be a bit too "deep" to accomplish the task, "eating up" more internal bearing surface by going deeper than you need, you might need a "shallower" tool, and I think that's why Ted used a drill bit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, the point was there's a tool for everything. You can get the countersinks as you call them with different degrees of angle. So, a drill bit may not be the best choice to produce a surface for what's required was my point. I shouldn't even mention it as Ted does a lot to help the average guy.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A Rotary File would be the best bit, in my mind, available from jewelry supply houses. 
Use with a small vac. to keep the filings out of the races. 
To me a drill bit is too likely to grab and go deeper than wanted. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, I'd want a multi-flute tool instead of a drill bit with 2 flutes, but of course, again, the goal here is only to relieve the surface for clearance. The surface is a bit of a secondary consideration in this situation as far as I see. 

In this case, it looks like the amount removed was small and the material was soft, making it easy. 

I'm guessing a lot about Ted's thinking process here, but there's no denying the success of his methods. 

Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Whatever tool you decide to use, it must have a shallow angle as Greg said, otherwise you won't remove enough material at the outer circumference of the cut, and at the same time, risking cutting off too much material nearest the bushing hole - maybe breaking completely through it. 

-Ted


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 29111B wheelsets and turn them into 29111D by machining the hub off. 

I disassemble the B axle, chuck it in a lathe and turn .060 off of each end where the hub is...










Finished!


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Chuck, 

That's the best way to do it; but most folks probably don't have a lathe. 

Thanks for showing the great job you did on the axles. 

-Ted


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ted 
if you take that much off each axle end (.060) now didn't you say you needed to add a washer? 
i have a lathe so i can do this just wondering if i took just .030 off would it be better?


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

Gary Raymond's web site is www.trainwheels.com.

On it are listed the more than 70 different wheel set models available for Large Scale with prices.

For shipping costs and application questions, please email Gary at: [email protected] or call 805-492-5858 9am-6pm PST.

He'll be happy to help with any questions you have.

Gary Raymond also has an ad. in every issue of Garden Railways Magazine with the same contact info.


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

There are many dealers for Gary Raymond Wheels. 

The best thing is to call your local dealer and ask them to order what you want if they don't have them in stock. 

Marty's Hobbies in Thousand Oaks, CA usually has many Gary Raymond wheel set models in stock, takes credit cards and is quick with shipping. 
Their phone is: 805-497-3664. 

You can also buy them direct from Gary Raymond at: 805-492-5858 9AM-6PM PST or email at: [email protected]


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Dick,

I can't speak to what Chuck did as to the amount he removed since I did not try this method myself. 

That said, it's desirable to have some minimal hub. 
As to the washers, they are needed on the Aristo Bettendorf trucks (these having hot box journals). 
Washers are normally NOT required with the "Roller bearing" Barber trucks that this discussion is about. 

-Ted


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Gary Raymond on 06 Jan 2013 07:58 PM 
There are many dealers for Gary Raymond Wheels. 

The best thing is to call your local dealer and ask them to order what you want if they don't have them in stock. 

Marty's Hobbies in Thousand Oaks, CA usually has many Gary Raymond wheel set models in stock, takes credit cards and is quick with shipping. 
Their phone is: 805-497-3664. 

You can also buy them direct from Gary Raymond at: 805-492-5858 9AM-6PM PST or email at: [email protected]


Are you actually Gary Raymond or are you posting on his behalf?
If you are not Gary, who are you?

Thank you,
-Ted


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

The Gary Raymond A33, A34 and A36 wheel sets are designed to fit perfectly in the Aristo-craft roller bearing trucks. No modifications or spacers are necessary. Simply carefully pry the side frames apart enough to pop out the stock wheels and pop in the Gary Raymond wheel sets. 

The A30, A33 and A36 are fine scale. 

The A34 are semi scale for rougher trackwork.

The A34 RHL, A34BHL and A34UHl are "half ball bearing", offering ball bearing performance and still maintaining the rotating end caps. 

You can contact Gary at: [email protected] or 805-492-5858 9AM - 6PM PST.


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

We understand the desire to see pictures of the wheel sets and hope to have photos in the future. 

We have over 70 different models available. 

You can always contact us via internet at: [email protected] or call at: 805-492-5858 9AM - 6 PM PST. 

We are happy to help discuss the best wheel sets for your application. We also offer a full money back guarantee minus shipping costs if you'd like to exchange the wheel sets you've ordered for a different model.


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

All current Gary Raymond A33, A34 and A36 wheel sets fit perfectly in the Aristo-craft roller bearing trucks without any washers or modification. 

Around 2001 the axle design was changed to accomplish this. Simply carefully pry apart the side frames, pop out the stock wheel sets and pop in the Gary Raymond wheel sets.


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

As noted in previous response: the current Gary Raymond wheel sets fit perfectly in the trucks with no modification necessary.


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

The one and only.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

This is great as everyone else seems to be out of stock? I did not see a listing for this so I'm so glad you responded. The fact that you offer half axle bearings is even cooler. Thanks. Now to find a dealer around here??? (no more Ridge Road!)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Raymond on 06 Jan 2013 08:30 PM 
The one and only. 
Gary,
will you please consider adding some photos to your webpage? 
I am actually interested in ordering some of your wheels, but if I cant see what they look like, then its difficult to know which wheels I want.
and no one wants to order something "sight unseen"..
I suppose I could call and talk to you in person, but that doesn't really solve the problem, because you could only describe them to me..I still wouldn't be able to see them.

you probably lose a lot of business over this simple issue.
people will check out your page, not see any photos, then just look elsewhere..

just some "constructive criticism"! 
don't mean to offend..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

As I mentioned earlier, we do intend to add photos again when our site is redone. Also there are rotating photos in our ads. in Garden Railways Magazine of some of our most popular models. This includes our 1:32, 1:29 and 1:20.3 wheels. In addition there are photos in GR Product News when we introduce new models. Best regards, Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, if you want to send me some pix, I would be happy to host them on a page exclusively devoted to your products... I have a Wheels section on my site. 

(and if you go to my site, you will see how many people are on it at one time... hint hint) 

I could link the pictures to your site/price list.

You can just email me hi-res pictures with the part number... I crop to 800 pixels wide for my site, but you can send me anything at that res or higher.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Raymond (Jan 7, 2013)

*Gary Raymond Wheels*

Hi, 

Yes, we are still in business. This marks our 31st year! 

Our wheelset catalogue is at www.trainwheels.com as it has always been and you can always give me a call at 805 492 5858 M-F 9-5 PST to get the latest updates. 

As we are an after market manufacturer some of our models have been discontinued because those train models are no longer made however we will usually have a replacement that will work for your model. 

Best regards, 

Gary

Gary Raymond Quality Large Scale Metal Wheelsets


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
How did you get on to this seven year old thread? Glad you are still making wheel sets. My favorite after market wheel. I managed to pick up quite a few of the newer A34's that will fit the Aristocraft rollerbearing trucks.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> How did you get on to this seven year old thread?


It's what happens when you google yourself out of lock-down boredom.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

User CP and Quick Links are both ways to find old threads, see header.


----------

